# Спайка кусковых планок в цельную



## wlastas (15 Май 2018)

Доброго времени суток.
Хочу проделать сию операцию с басовой частью для лучшего отзыва/тембра.
Знаю/умею как это сделать без отпуска язычков - уже попробовал облудить/припаять ножки из оловянно-свинцового припоя.
Хочу выяснить у знатоков - производил ли кто подобные манипуляции, стоит ли запаивать полностью в ноль, либо достаточно соединить "дорожками", и стоит ли "игра свечь"?


----------



## vev (15 Май 2018)

*wlastas*,

Уважаемый, 
а давайте не будем плодить горы тем, а все, что касается ремонта Вашего баяна, скомпонуем в одну.

Второе замечание касается направленности форума. Ремонт в гораздо большей степени интересует наших коллег с Мира баяна. Там огромное количество информации именно по устройству и ремонту. Может будет полезно заглянуть туда

По теме вопроса... Кажется у Вас некая каша по поводу ЦП и куска. Каким образом ответ может быть связан с ЦП?


----------



## wlastas (15 Май 2018)

vev писал:


> Каким образом ответ может быть связан с ЦП?


На мой взгляд напрямую - вибрация от работающего язычка передается соседим(которые как раз будут задействоваться следующими при проигрышах) и они находятся в возбуждённом состоянии (возможно, по этому планку не клеят на воск, а сажают на лайку - чтоб не заглушать биение)- как результат голоса с этой же планки стартуют быстрее.

Если вы являетесь счастливым обладателем планочного инструмента, вы сможете легко проверить или опровергнуть мою догадку - запишите равномерный быстрый проигрыш в котором задействуются звуки с разных планок и посомтрите интервалы между звуками с каждой планки и между теми, которые взяты на разных. В идеале посмотреть перескок с алюминиевой планки на латунную

PS форум на сайте Мир баяна мертв, так же он не индексируются Гуглом, что затрудняет поиск на нем по старым темам. На этом сайте с поиском все ок, но ответа на данный вопрос я не нашел.


----------



## vev (15 Май 2018)

*wlastas*,

Это с какой такой стати "вибрация от работающего язычка передается соседним"? А явление резонанса откуда возникнет? Собственные частоты то разные... Можно еще как то сравнивать тембр куска и ЦП. Там хоть как-то можно с обертонами это связать, а здесь ИМХО совсем никак...

Мир баяна не мертв. Поиск поиском, но там уже столько всего обсуждалось, что при вдумчивом чтении форума подряд, найдется много интересного


----------



## wlastas (15 Май 2018)

Цитата:


> ИМХО совсем никак...


Засовываем резонатор с планкой(басовая октава - язычки с напайкой) на настроечный стол (дувачку?), даем газу на язычок, смотрим на соседние. Планку руками не трогаем. Можно вооружиться лупой. ИМХО соседние должны мелко вибрировать(возбуждаются).
ПОд "мертв" я имел в виду низкую активность в открытых разделах. Встроенный поиск на сайте работает - буду теперь им пользоваться - но там тоже ничего не нашло


----------



## vev (15 Май 2018)

*wlastas*,

Ну и как это с ответом связано?


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Май 2018)

Два слова про вибрации и возбуждение)).

Опустим полное описание утопичности и никчёмности упомянутого плана, отметим только то, что на острие провала.

Все Ваши возбуждения и вибрации было бы логично обсудить, если бы Вы паяли латунные куски латунью.  Металл, как любой материал, имеет резонансные свойства. Каждый металл- свои. Вы в курсе, из чего штампуют, к примеру, тарелки?  Колокольная бронза, ковкая бронза, латунь и нейзильбер. Почему не из нержавейки, дюраля или титана?
Постараюсь блюсти лапидарность. Любой ПОС (припой оловянно-свинцовый) при спайке планок не даст Вам ничего, кроме огромной траты времени, за которое можно заработать на хороший инструмент)).  С таким же глубоким теоретическим сопровождением можно слепить планки жевательной резинкой. Или вообще считать их единым целым, их же соединяет воздух...


----------



## wlastas (15 Май 2018)

Kuzalogly () писал:..Могу и за оловянно-медным припоем съездить, выдержат голоса 250градусов?
http://www.payalniki.ru/product/637-pripoj-chemet-a415tk-3-10mm-bessvincovyj-olov


janno-mednyj/
Я пробовал тем, что есть. 

Вот таким паяльником макс. минута на облуживание одной планки
http://www.vseinstrumenti.ru/electrika_i_svet/el_teh_prod/payalniki/elektricheski
e/rexant/topor_300vt_zd-715_12-0188/


----------



## ze_go (15 Май 2018)

wlastas, а Вы - убеждённый экспериментатор!))


----------



## yar_ko (16 Май 2018)

wlastas (15.05.2018, 03:32) писал:


> Хочу проделать сию операцию с басовой частью для лучшего отзыва/тембра.


Мыслите в верном направлении.Но!Неоднородность массы не даст желаемого результата. Любой металл хорошо передают звук. По этой причине придумали цельную планку. У Вас получается неоднородность между планками, что может повлиять на образование звука.


----------



## vyachek (16 Май 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Два слова про вибрации и возбуждение)).
> 
> Опустим полное описание утопичности и никчёмности упомянутого плана, отметим только то, что на острие провала.
> 
> ...


Кстати, органные трубы льют как раз из сплава олова и свинца.


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Май 2018)

Охотно верю.  Только эти трубы потом не режут на сто частей и не спаивают части цинком.


----------



## wlastas (17 Май 2018)

В общем купил припой 97% олово +3%медь.
В качестве теста запаяю 4 куска на одной стороне аккордового резонатора -он у меня в 2 голоса в унисон.
Подсоединю его на правую деку (предварительно разделив камеры дополнительной лайкой) - 8 дырок неплохо совпадают.
Думаю при переключении регистров на слух будет хорошо слышно разницу(как в худшую так и в лучшую сторону)
О результатах доложу )
Посмотрим кто прав...


----------



## ya_rus (18 Май 2018)

wlastas (17.05.2018, 15:46) писал:


> Посмотрим кто прав...


 Успеха! При условии отсутствия деформации при температуре плавления припоя.


----------



## gerborisov (18 Май 2018)

Фото в студию! Я, наверно в танке  Что за бред тут? Спаиваем алюминиевые кусковые планки? Вместе с наклёпанными голосами? Паяльником типа "топор"?


----------



## vev (18 Май 2018)

gerborisov писал:


> Фото в студию! Я, наверно в танке  Что за бред тут? Спаиваем алюминиевые кусковые планки? Вместе с наклёпанными голосами? Паяльником типа "топор"?


Не Вы один... Здесь танковая дивизия уже  Чудеса материаловедения аднака...


----------



## wlastas (27 Май 2018)

Кто-нибудь знает как наз. алюминиевый сплав(точная маркировка), который идет на голоса?

Исходя из ваших рекомендаций относительно неоднородности припоя и явной мягкости чистого олова, экспериментирую с его сплавом с цинком. Пока остановился на составе 50/50. Плавится где-то 380-400 гр. По жёсткости очень похож на материал планок. Приборов померить нету - сужу по легкости реза ножом. Лудится/припаивается просто насмерть.
Процесс облуживания/пайки на голоса не влияет - на них нет следов побежалости.

Есть какие-нибудь идеи насчет померить плотность(или что там у вас влияет на резонанс) моего сплава и плотность сплава на кусках?


----------



## Kuzalogly (27 Май 2018)

Не моё собачье, конечно, дело.  Но так и хочется спросить: Вы чем в жизни занимаетесь? Ну, в смысле, основные доходы и трата времени... Неужели есть люди, готовые заниматься описываемой хренью и не купить нормальный инструмент, на который за это время можно уверенно заработать, с запасом... Извините, конечно...


----------



## VikVlDem (27 Май 2018)

wlastas/ писал:


> Кто-нибудь знает как наз. алюминиевый сплав(точная маркировка), который идет на голоса?


Алюминий листовой 7869-56 АЗН. Это из книги "Ремонт гармоник, баянов и аккордеонов" Фадеева, Кузнецова (1971 г).      Алюминий А-0Н , А-3Н. Гост 13722-69.  Это - Розенфельд, Иванов "Гармони, баяны, аккордеоны" (1974 г).


----------



## denlun (27 Май 2018)

Сначала почитайте про пайку алюминия чем и как его паяют ,паять алюминий эта еще та затея,если ваш припой отвалится появится дребезг что можно использовать как звуковой эффект))


----------



## dj.sator (28 Май 2018)

Кузалоглы, дело мне кажется даже не в нормальном инструменте... 
Топикстартер. Дело выглядит так. При пайке есть риск отпустить язычки(а это скорее всего и произойдет). Это раз. 
Если снимать язычки и паять планки, то выйдет все равно дрянь. 
Вывод. Либо берем листовой материал, голосовую сталь, просечки, ножницы(не из хозмага, а специализированные!), надфили и т.д. И пилим проемы, режем языки,клепаем - на выходе цельная планка.
Либо запасаемся тех. литературой и прекращаем троллить вопросами такого рода.


----------



## wlastas (28 Май 2018)

Честно говоря, немного забавляет ваш пессимизм и рассуждения про "не взлетит", отвалится, отпустится и т.д.
Я лет 20 назад переделал кучу оснастки для мелкосерийного деревообрабатывающего производства, и имею богатый опыт литья/пайки/обработки алюминиевых сплавов.
Да паять на коленке на 400 градусах немного стремновато, однако язычки соприкасаются с планкой только в месте крепления клепкой, они тонкие и сделаны из стали - они элементарно не могут нагреться до высокой температуры. По поводу "голосовой стали", так она довольна мягкая и отпускается достаточно сильно, подозреваю что как раз не ниже 400 градусов.
Вот за 20 мин спаял 2 пиколки - ничего не отожглось - настройка не сбилась.
Пробовал прочность соединения плоскогубцами в тисках - все намертво- скорее планка сломается.
Паяльник -топор пока не покупал - с регулятором они дофига стоят, а без оного им похоже реально можно отжечь голоса.
Пока заказал изготовить насадку - лопатку на мой керамический 60 ватный паяльник, думаю с ней смогу безопасно прогреть/залудить планки среднего размера, тогда и проделаю эксперемент, про который писал выше.


----------



## wlastas (28 Май 2018)

dj.sator писал:


> ..Вывод. Либо берем листовой материал, голосовую сталь, просечки, ножницы(не из хозмага, а специализированные!)...


Меня не интересует освоение процесса изготовления голосовых планок с нуля - это очень скучно.
Меня интересует вариант с заметным результатом от копеечной модернизацией готовых.


----------



## levsha34 (28 Май 2018)

Копеечная модернизация - это сбивка кусковых планок. 
А резонатор, извиняюсь, будете новый делать? Или все расстояния между планками будут выдержаны? Учтите, что ваша спаянная цельная планка должна быть ровной по всей плоскости. Да и перегородки резонатора придётся вывести в идеальную плоскость, чтобы через тонкую лайку прикрепить планку. С неперпением жду окончания "опыта".


----------



## wlastas (28 Май 2018)

levsha34 писал:


> ***это сбивка кусковых планок
> А резонатор, извиняюсь, будете новый делать? Или все расстояния между планками будут выдержаны? Учтите, что ваша спаянная цельная планка должна быть ровной по всей плоскости. Да и перегородки резонатора придётся вывести в идеальную плоскость, чтобы через тонкую лайку прикрепить планку.***


Ну сбивку я вроде освоил первым делом. И как раз эту процедуру я бы не назвал копеечной - у меня она занала наверное половину всего времени ремонта даже с учетом того, что я сбивал только в крайне запущенных случаях(в основном на басах)

Резонаторы у меня достаточно ровные - фрезеровка в цельном куске бука(кроме клеёных на басах).
Отшкрябать/отмыть мастику/наклеить лайку не проблема - вертикальные стойки(городушки?) везде шире 3 мм.
*О конструктивных отличиях в резонаторах для цельных планок я не в курсе - в живую не видел, подскажите - есть ли там какие нюансы.*
Паять буду с учетом родных зазоров - они тут от 2 до 4 мм на 13/15 планок. На басовом резонаторе 2 высокие октавы с зазорами по 8 мм - наверно оставлю как есть.

Хочу еще прикупить/попробовать готовый цинково/алюминиевый(до 10%) припой с плавлением 380 градусов - он есть в продаже даже со флюсом по алюминию внутри.


----------



## vev (28 Май 2018)

*wlastas*,

Безумству храбрых...  Как сказал великий М. Горький


----------



## wlastas (28 Май 2018)

Эх, если все получится, то в качестве следующего развлечения уже присмотрел две *четырех рядных+ готово выборных* заготовки 
https://www.avito.ru/barnaul/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_kontsert_gotovo-vyborny
y_7_registrov_1605033241

Ибо после аккордеона на баянном грифе что-то как то жутко неудобно играть, а переучиваться неохота


----------



## dj.sator (28 Май 2018)

Ждем сварку планок аргоном,с последующей термообработкой язычков не снимая с планки! Инновации так сказать


----------



## Kuzalogly (28 Май 2018)

Выбрал самую симпатичную картинку сварки кусков.  Почему-то вспомнил сожжение останков Гитлера во дворе Рейхсканцелярии)).  Если этот шедевр будет издавать некие звуки- буду рад. Если он будет иметь товарный вид- буду рад вдвойне. Хотя... , не покидает мысль, что автор просто большой шутник, с кучей свободного времени.


----------



## wlastas (28 Май 2018)

Kuzalogly писал:


> ...Если этот шедевр будет издавать некие звуки...


Да отлично он звучит(уж по любому не хуже чем было), и настройка не изменилась(голоса на каждой планке звучат в унисон)
Я же эту конструкцию сразу почистил/поставил на резонатор/потестировал на дувачке.
А внешний вид - если срезать сопли и паять планки одной толщины (на картинке толщина планок разная - по этому и потекло - я не учел этот момент), предварительно закрепив в нужном положении (надо сделать нехитрую приспособу) то никакого шва(даже если он 3 мм) и пайки не видно вообще, особенно если риски от обработки параллельны шву.


----------



## vev (28 Май 2018)

*wlastas*,

Ваши б силы да в какойньть Росскосмос...  Кипучую энергию да в мирных целях. Говенный инструмент будет звучать так же говенно. Ну не в голосах тембр кроется. А пулю из дерьма все одно не отлить...


----------



## wlastas (28 Май 2018)

Вообще-то мой "Концерт" - это прямой предшественник "Юпитера" и сделан на том же заводе.
И звучит он значительно лучше остального ширпотреба, выпускавшегося в союзе.
Конструкция правой механики конечно очень примитивная, но после установки 3 мм фетровых демпферов на клапана и 1,5мм под кнопками на грифе - она стала практически бесшумной + удалось сделать очень малый ход кнопок, хотя нажимаются они по-прежнему непривычно жестко (после немецкого аккордеона) . Подозреваю, что если поставить большие кнопки(как на Юпитере), то даже можно будет делать глиссандо.


----------



## vev (28 Май 2018)

*wlastas*,

да моя Стелла тоже почти что Супита... Сделана на том же заводе...  Звук, правда,  не от завода зависит...

На фабрике Scandalli производят и громыхалки и вполне пристойные инструменты... Лычка не сделает инструмент Инструментом...

Вот вернулась моя Вика с профилактики... Голоса те же... Чуток поправлен строй... Но во время настройки чуток похуже голоса выставлены и ответ совсем не тот, что был раньше... И ЦП и кусок... 

Не там Вы ищите... Ну не там...


----------



## dj.sator (28 Май 2018)

К слову... Вы писали что есть опыт по пайке. А на фото скорее опыт по сварке с присадочным(гм..) материалом... А ежели вы "паяете" припоем со схожими температурными характеристиками с исходным материалом то тоже не комильфо и говорит об отсутствии пресловутого опыта. Прям вспоминается как работали на конвеере сварщики которых посадили на пайку трубок холодильного агрегата. При пайке горелкой машешь(кислородно-пропановой) чтобы не сделать запай, а сварщики ровно держат. Обычно выкидывали их назад на сварку после порчи компрессора.


----------



## wlastas (28 Май 2018)

Ой, ну а где искать то?
Вообще-то я не настолько ценитель, чтоб различать десятые обертоны на слух, а сыграть на баяне могу пока что только "калинку-малинку" (хотя и аккордами).
Однако, когда я поехал покупать свой первый баян - типа к мастеру, который подготовил его для продажи(вот его магаз), то я там попробовал много чего (сидел у него около 2 часов - он даже под конец психовать начал), даже ЦП авторский баян его друга (что-то типа "ясной поляны") и так ничего и не выбрал в ценовом диапазоне до 80к включительно.
Вот еще хочу съездить с Бутусову - пощупать "флагманов" - но надо хоть что-нибудь разучить поприличнее, чтоб было с чем сравнивать.


----------



## wlastas (28 Май 2018)

dj.sator писал:


> *** скорее опыт по сварке ***


Да паял(варил) горелкой - там не было заморочек с перегревом. Вообще у меня первая специальность резчик по дереву-столяр краснодеревщик -модельщик, а всякие сварки/плавки/ковки/слесарки шли параллельно - пока поднимали цех, делали инструмент, оснастку, допиливали отечественные станки, все настраивали и т.д. Если что, я даже пилки для электролобзика для фигурного пиления делал сам и даже ими барыжил среди конкурентов. Эх золотые времена - отечественного ничего нет, импортного завал - но ценники просто космические. Бытовую отрезную пилу помню покупал за 1200 марок. Эх...


----------



## wlastas (2 Июн 2018)

Озадачился теорией вопроса - поискал в интернете/прочитал пару книжек:
Вы тут меня тролили насчет "возбуждения", но я вот тут совершенно случайно нашел:
Цитата:


> Достоинством цельных планок является лучшая первоначальная возбудимость язычков, так как их колебательная энергия c одного участка передается через материал планки к язычкам другого участка, и при игре к моменту открытия воздушной камеры они оказываются предварительно приведенными в колебательное движение.


----------



## vev (2 Июн 2018)

*wlastas*,

Во-первых, Вы забываете о фазе... Во-вторых, энергия передается и через резонатор, его для этого и придумали. Возможно, не настолько эффективно, как в случае ЦП, но передается. В третьих, гораздо больше на ответ влияет правильная установка язычка.  

Ну и никто не отменял резонанс. Чтобы возбудить голос соседним, неплохо, чтобы его частота или частота одного из его обертонов совпадала. Только в этом случае колебания буду иметь разумную амплитуду


----------



## wlastas (2 Июн 2018)

vev/ писал:


> ***** влияет правильная установка язычка***


Не могли бы вы уточноть, что подразумевается под "правильная" в данном контексте

В той же книжке:
Цитата:


> K недостаткам цельных планок относятся: одинаковая толщина планки по всей длине от высоких до низких тонов, создающая неблагоприятные условия для звучания язычков высокой частоты.


По этому на старых ЦП отрезают пиколки на отдельный кусок. При спайке этих проблем нет.
Кстати в новой конструкции ЦП эта проблема решена методом дополнительной клиновидной фрезеровки и переворотом пиколок кончиками языков вниз. Вот ссылка на патент


----------



## wlastas (2 Июн 2018)

Так же нашел видео с Бутусовым, где он играет на мастеровой гармошке, собранной на немецких ЦП из ЦИНКА


----------



## vev (2 Июн 2018)

*wlastas*,

"правильная" в данном контексте значит, обеспечивающая максимальный динамический диапазон. Обеспечивающая хороший ответ и не вызывающая срыва на максимальной громкости


----------



## vev (2 Июн 2018)

wlastas/ писал:


> Так же нашел видео с Бутусовым, где он играет на мастеровой нармошке, собранной на немецких ЦП из ЦИНКА


И?... Памятуя про весьма высокую реакционную способность цинка, более чем  странный выбор материала...


----------



## wlastas (2 Июн 2018)

vev писал:


> **** Чтобы возбудить голос соседним, неплохо, чтобы его частота или частота одного из его обертонов совпадала**


Это реализуется установкой на противоположные стороны резонатора планок настроенных в унисон(или актаву), что также дает более ровный усредненный звук.

Но это не то!
В приведенной цитате речь о предварительном возбуждении - не о фазе резонирования и звучания. Просто вооружитесь лупой и посмотрите на соседние язычки ЦП при вибрации основного на дувачке(без резонатора).
Этот эффект заметно даже на моей планке, спаянной из двух пиколок.


----------



## vev (2 Июн 2018)

*wlastas*,
Вы ловите блох...  Начните играть и сразу это поймете. Не там бутылочное горлышко расположено...  Оно как правило между стулом и инструментом...  И вот что с ним делать? Пайкой не получается улучшить...


----------



## wlastas (2 Июн 2018)

vev писал:


> ...более чем  странный выбор материала...


ну мастер играет именно на ней, хотя может сделать себе из любого другого материала.
Реакционная способность цинка точно такая же как у алюминия


----------



## vev (2 Июн 2018)

wlastas писал:


> vev писал:...более чем  странный выбор материала... ну мастер играет именно на ней, хотя может сделать себе из любого другого материала.
> Реакционная способность цинка точно такая же как у алюминия


Да ну? Это из электрохимии и потенциалов... А про окисную пленку у алюминия мы что, забыли?


----------



## wlastas (2 Июн 2018)

Цитата:


> Да ну? Это из электрохимии и потенциалов... А про окисную пленку у алюминия мы что, забыли?


Коррозия цинка в атмосферных условиях не протекает. Это связано с образованием на поверхности тонкой защитной пленки основного оксида цинка – ZnO.

Ну нас с вами интересует окисление только в месте крепления голоса к планке(которое мождет его расстроить при ослаблении) и зазор между проемом и голосом, который может расширится ( и ухудшить отзыв) или утешиться(при большом наросте - зажать) - так?

Кстати, на баяне с латунными ЦП в бане играть так же противопоказано, несмотря на то что латунь не боится паров воды


----------



## wlastas (2 Июн 2018)

*[OFF]*
Кстати, местный форумный редактор жутко глючит(пропадает часть сообщения/форматирование), при попытке вставки в сообщение нескольких цитат - могу вам бесплатно его поправить, если пришлете исходник.
вот там баг:
components/scripts/ajax/newpost.php


----------



## wlastas (2 Июн 2018)

vev писал:


> *wlastas*,
> Вы ловите блох...  Начните играть и сразу это поймете. Не там бутылочное горлышко расположено...  Оно как правило между стулом и инструментом...  И вот что с ним делать? Пайкой не получается улучшить...


Вообще-то я отыграл 5 лет в муз школе - и получалось очень хорошо, но купить полный аккорд за 600+ рублей для дальнейшего обучения мы не могли, плюс я увлекся деревообработкой.

Учиться играть на г***нобаяне нет никакого желания, покупать для этих целей инструмент за 700к рублей я так же не готов.

Я, кстати, уже легко и быстро залудил новой насадкой на паяльник самую большую басовую планку.
Так что еду за готовым припоем цинк+алюм


----------



## levsha34 (2 Июн 2018)

Уважаю Ваше упорство, но сами куски, которые я вижу на ваших фото, отвратительного качества. Это изначально худшее из среднего. Результата как такового можно и не услышать. А что изначально не устроило в инструменте, что вы решились на такие серьезные переделки?


----------



## vev (2 Июн 2018)

wlastas писал:


> *[OFF]*
> Кстати, местный форумный редактор жутко глючит(пропадает часть сообщения/форматирование), при попытке вставки в сообщение нескольких цитат - могу вам бесплатно его поправить, если пришлете исходник.
> вот там баг:
> components/scripts/ajax/newpost.php


Ну это к владельцу ресурса...


----------



## wlastas (2 Июн 2018)

levsha34 писал:


> ...отвратительного качества. Это изначально худшее из среднего...


Подскажите, что не так в моих кусках? 
В частности, на этих пиколоках зазоры меньше 0,05мм(тоньше щупа у меня нет).
В резонаторе они звучат даже если без напряга дуть в дырки с 3-4 см.


----------



## levsha34 (3 Июн 2018)

wlastas писал:


> levsha34 писал:...отвратительного качества. Это изначально худшее из среднего...Подскажите, что не так в моих кусках?
> В частности, на этих пиколоках зазоры меньше 0,05мм(тоньше щупа у меня нет).
> В резонаторе они звучат даже если без напряга дуть в дырки с 3-4 см.
> 
> Да простые низкосортные куски, даже плечики опилены неровно. А если такой прекрасный ответ и зазор на уровне мастеровых итальянских кусков то смысла в переделке нет. Ответ не улучшится, возможно тембр.


----------



## ya_rus (3 Июн 2018)

vev (02.06.2018, 13:59) писал:


> "правильная" в данном контексте значит, обеспечивающая максимальный динамический диапазон.


А растолкуйте, что это за зверь такой-"динамический диапазон", ещё и максимальный.


----------



## vev (3 Июн 2018)

*ya_rus*,
а Вы напрягите память... Я Вам уже это "растолковывал"
Там, где Вы приводили огромные куски из Давыдова... Лажа еще та там написана, если мне не изменяет память...


----------



## ya_rus (3 Июн 2018)

vev (03.06.2018, 07:50) писал:


> Лажа еще та там написана, если мне не изменяет память...


Ваша главная, даже не ошибка, а позиция в том, что Вы, как модератор, присвоили себе право быть всегда правым в любом вопросе. Забавно читать ваши опусы.


----------



## vev (3 Июн 2018)

*ya_rus*,
Если мне не изменяет память, Вас никто не ущемляет в "писании опусов". Спорьте, если в состоянии... А цитировать мягко говоря спорные вещи, да еще и без указания первоисточника - моветон ИМХО


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Июн 2018)

Обана!  Тема живёт и процветает... 

Пока не об чем спорить. Рынок всё рассудит и всё докажет.  Если через год у "спайщика кусков" выстроится очередь желающих расстаться с огромными деньгами в надежде слушать чудесные звуки волшебного инструмента- мы все отобъём себе ладоши до крови, бурно аплодируя.  Если нет- кудесник домашней пайки наложит на себя епитимию и сольётся, обливаясь слезами горечи за бездарно потраченное время своё, и форумчан...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (3 Июн 2018)

Мне как-то лет 20 назад показали, как ремонтировать 3-ех дюймовые дискеты (если кто помнит, были такие, и там периодичеки появлялись так называемые bad sectors). 
Весь смысл был в том, что время, затраченное на так называемый ремонт, по стоимости превышало стоимость одной дискеты в 5 раз. 
При этом без гарантии, что дискета больше не "полетит". 
Т.е. весь смысл был в процессе, а не в результате. 
Коробка из 10-и новых и целых (не "битых") дискет стоила 10$. 
Ремонт одной дискеты стоил 5$. 
Вот и попытка из кусков сделать цельную планку выглядит примерно так же.


----------



## wlastas (3 Июн 2018)

GrigoryFainshtein/ писал:


> ...Ремонт одной дискеты стоил 5$...


Термина "ремонт дискеты" не существует - гугл выдает 8(восемь) результатов.
Как только дискета начинала сыпаться с нее спасали данные и выкидывали.
Дорогостоящий "ремонт дискеты" мог быть лишь попыткой восстановления данных с нее, когда берется фиксированная предоплата только за то, чтобы попробовать(без гарантии восстановления, но вам озвучат шансы успеха, полученные в результате быстрого тестирования) и дополнительный бонус в случае восстановления - это нормальная практика.

Я не ремонтирую планки, я делаю из них целые. С минимальной подстрокой в дальнейшем.
Теперь посчитайте, сколько мне будет стоить изготовить комплект ЦП на мой баян. С нуля и по моим размерам. И не забудьте, что в прямую деку мне надо 2 комплекта резонаторов - настроенных в унисон и в октаву (текущая стоимость второго комплекта - 2т рублей)


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (4 Июн 2018)

wlastas (03.06.2018, 23:59) писал:


> Как только дискета начинала сыпаться с нее спасали данные и выкидывали.


 Я именно об этом.wlastas (03.06.2018, 23:59) писал:


> Теперь посчитайте, сколько мне будет стоить изготовить комплект ЦП на мой баян. С нуля и по моим размерам.


 Может, дешевле все же будет с нуля купить новый ЦП инструмент?
На одном ресурсе (ФорумКлассика, кажется) один такого же рода умелец и изобретатель предложил идею 31-тонового баяна. 3 месяца обсуждал, отвергая любую критику. Было это, по-моему, в 2012 году. С той поры больше ничего.


----------



## levsha34 (4 Июн 2018)

Я не ремонтирую планки, я делаю из них целые. С минимальной подстрокой в дальнейшем.

Вот тут Вы ошибаетесь,  вы всего лишь спаиваете дешёвые куски в цельную конструкцию. Цельная планка- это прежде всего ручная работа мастера.  А там  и ручная растирка проемов, которой в кусках чаще не бывает, и ручная притирка и сошлифовывание профиля голоса, и годами выверенные размеры голосов, а не  УНГП - унифицированный набор голосовых планок. Далее - сталь в ЦПинструментах используется несколько более высокого качества, да и материал самих планок не такой мягкий как алюминий. 
Так что, даже в случае удачного окончания работы вы будете иметь имитацию ЦП. А ведь ещё нужно будет сделать установку голосов, приклеить залоги, установить планку на резонатор, чтобы все эти залоги правильно поместились. Ну и без настройки, наверное, не обойтись. Трудозатраты будут огромными.


----------



## ugly (4 Июн 2018)

Хороший звук в ЦП не от того, что они целые, а оттого что это качественная ручная работа, как уже сказал предыдущий оратор.
Куски ручной работы звучат ничуть не хуже, итальянцы тому примером.
Сейчас, наверное, можно автоматизировать и изготовление ЦП (с последующей ручной настройкой), только никому это не надо - тиражей нет, как в 60е-70е...


----------



## wlastas (4 Июн 2018)

levsha34 писал:


> ...Трудозатраты будут огромными.


Термин "трудозатраты" не применим к понятнию "эксперемент".
Все рекомендации по существу вопроса я услышал и постарюсь учесть.
Осталось только спаять и сравнить спектрограммы проигрыша на кусковых и паяных планках.
Припой купил - как будет время и настроение - спаяю - посмотрим.


----------



## VikVlDem (4 Июн 2018)

wlastas писал:


> Термин "трудозатраты" не применим к понятию "эксперимент".
> Все рекомендации по существу вопроса я услышал и постарюсь учесть.
> Осталось только спаять и сравнить спектрограммы проигрыша на кусковых и паяных планках.


Всё правильно. Человеку интересно, он придумывает, пробует. Занятие, что называется, для души. Да и wlastas в теме человек не случайный. И муз. школу закончил, и руками может, и про спектрограмму думает. А кто-то крестиком, к примеру,  вышивает и счастлив...  Не хлебом единым... Удачи!


----------



## levsha34 (1 Июл 2018)

Интересно чем дело закончилось?


----------



## zet10 (1 Июл 2018)

Денис, я думаю пока автору не досуг... Судя по всему это человек-фабрика, с кучами идей !а как на любой хорошей или плохой  фабрике, не все быстро делается , до года иногда приходится ждать! Так что подождём))... Ну а ежели все уже готово,то милости просим выложить свой результат на аплодисменты!


----------



## wlastas (3 Июл 2018)

zet10 писал:


> то милости просим выложить свой результат на аплодисменты!


Ха! хватились
У меня тут немного сместились приоритеты, так что то, что планировал, делать уже не буду.
Я тут прикупил три мастеровых баяна с цельными латунными планками(см. тему про удаление ржавчины).
Деревяшки все рассохлись, но планки очень хорошие, аля именные/номерные - зазоры едва видно на просвет.
И я из них теперь делаю из своего "Концерта" полноценный 4 голосный латунно цельнопланочный инструмент с 6 рядным грифом. Точнее от него теперь остались только полукорпуса и мех.

Для фагота в ломаную деку, чтобы он начинался с E1, на каждую из трех строевых планок надо добавить по 6 недостающих нот(там самая низкая - А#2 ).
Я спаял пробную планку из алюминиевых кусков от басового резонатора - они лишь немного выше от расчетного размера (см. первое фото). 
При этом перед пайкой даже откалибровал все проемы в соответствии с толщиной голосов - сделал из дюраля сухари-загладушки нужной толщины и обжал по ним планки в тисках, что привело к очень хорошим зазорам(&lt; 0.05мм).
В общем серийны голоса на алюминии звучат беднее, блёкло и не так сочно, нежели чем даже меньшие по размеру "мастеровые" стоящие на латуне. Это очевидно слышно даже на дувачке.
Серийные куски после спайки начинают звучать значительно звонче/громче - что напрямую зависит от числа спаянных кусков.
Но все равно, мне такой вариант теперь не подходит, так как хочу добиться плавного перехода в звучании между готовой планкой и приставными кусками. Поэтому делать их буду на латуне, плавно меняя размеры каждого проема/голоса.
Уже придумал конструкцию, при которой каждый проем будет иметь оптимальную глубину(в зависимости от амплитуды колебания язычка) и при этом вся планка будет иметь очень малую массу (всего треть от стандартной), оставаясь при этом цельной.
Сейчас собственно делаю тестовые планки на Л63 и Л90(томпак) и резонатор на который их поставлю - хочу уже послушать/сравнить их на живом баяне.
Ибо кнопочки/клапана уже потихонечку лью и одну октаву уже смогу потестировать в сборе.

PS. На последнем фото проба на отлом при запайке на треть длины - как видите, не смотря на высокую хрупкость цинка, ломается всёже аллюминий.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (3 Июл 2018)

Быстро же у Вас приоритеты смещаются. 
Еще месяц назад (04.06.2018) были одни. Сегодня уже (03.07. того же 2018) другие. Это, конечно, Ваше право. 
Только зачем обо всем этом, да еще в деталях, рассказывать здесь на сайте? 
Или Вам больше поделиться не с кем? 
Никто, конечно же, не обязан читать все, что здесь написано. 
Только, когда заходишь на сайт, как-то само все читается. 
И уже интересно, что же дальше. 
Никто ведь не предлагал и не делал до Вас такого. И что же видим?
wlastas (03.07.2018, 19:38) писал:


> Ха! хватилисьУ меня тут немного сместились приоритеты, так что то, что планировал, делать уже не буду.


 Возникает сильное подозрение, что и этот "проект" постигнет та же судьба.
Тогда на кого Вы рассчитываете, рассказывая здесь о Ваших планах?
Да и заявленая тема уже не соответствует этим самым новым приоритетам.


----------



## zet10 (3 Июл 2018)

Да о чем говорить? И так понятно что все,что тут обсуждается словесный бред и не более. Серьёзно к этому ни как нельзя относиться! Пожалуй соглашусь с коллегой,что подобные темы это просто засорение мусором форума,какое то другое логическое объяснение даже сложно подобрать.


----------



## Soika (3 Июн 2019)

wlastas написал(а):


> ...когда я поехал покупать свой первый баян - типа к мастеру, который подготовил его для продажи(вот его магаз), то я там попробовал много чего (сидел у него около 2 часов - он даже под конец психовать начал), даже ЦП авторский баян его друга (что-то типа "ясной поляны") и так ничего и не выбрал в ценовом диапазоне до 80к включительно.


Что-то слышится родное в долгих песнях ямщика ))) Плавали-знаем ))) единственное мастерство, которое удалось выявить у этого товарища - это мастерство нахрапистого впаривания: "Только у нас, только для вас, только сейчас, а вы сейчас где, а давайте я вам привезу, а почему нет?" - Уж не знаю, что он еще умеет. Вероятно, он _может_ починить, настроить и т.д. Но для нас, простых смертных, он этого делать _не будет_  Заранее говоришь человеку: "У моего инструмента сифонят клапана и залоги, я так больше не могу, мне нужна нормальная компрессия" - и он предлагает тебе три подрял инструмента с _точно такой же_ проблемой, а еще они с ворохом других проблем, а еще они попросту грязные и вонючие... И всё это называется "инструменты полностью исправные, год гарантии"... В общем, ощущения очень списифисьские. То ли он игнорирует то, что ему говорят, то ли он даже не понимает, о чем речь. И несть числа продаванам, и один чудесатее другого, и легенды они рассказывают - одна другой забористее.
Крч, неудивительно, что вы у него ничего хорошего не нашли и не взяли. Ваши уши вас, скорее всего, не обманули.


----------



## Soika (4 Июн 2019)

wlastas написал(а):


> ...речь о предварительном возбуждении - не о фазе резонирования и звучания. Просто вооружитесь лупой и посмотрите на соседние язычки ЦП при вибрации основного на дувачке(без резонатора).
> Этот эффект заметно даже на моей планке, спаянной из двух пиколок.



Насчет тонких голосов, если я всё правильно понимаю, можно _вообще не беспокоиться. На н_
Они ведь настолько лёгкие, что на третью октаву не ставят лайку: поток воздуха, вполне достаточный для звучания языка, попросту не поднимет лайковый залог. "Тупят" в начале звука не верхние голоса, а басы. Так что фиг бы с ними, с верхами, пусть они для начала будут на приставных дополнительных планках. Не знаю даже, имеет ли смысл делать мост между доп.планкой и основной в погоне за резонансом. Хотя если вам это не сложно...
Вообще говоря, если вы гоняетесь за резонансом, то можно поиграть с формой резонаторов и расстановкой голосов. Ведь, как уже говорилось, легче "заводятся" друг от дружки те голоса, у которых есть обертоны на одних и тех же частотах. Октава, кварто-квинтовый круг, вот это вот всё. Прада, мне заранее смешно от мысли о планке-"ёлочке": до, соль, ре, ля, ми... И наверняка подобная расстановка голосов будет занимать больше места в корпусе. Возможно, это и было сдерживающим фактором. А может, более качественные голоса, более качественная акустика корпуса и более точная сборка инструмента оказались значительно более результативными, чем погоня за резонансом. Вы ведь понимаете, что почти наверняка похожие эксперименты уже проводили делали до вас. Вот только где теперь искать информацию об этих опытах? Особенно с учетом того, что основная часть экспериментов над гармониками - это вторая половина XIX века и первая треть XX, т.е. с интернетом была напряженка, да и книгоиздание было, мягко говоря, очень затратным делом. Так что в ближайшей районной библиотечке не найдешь работ по акустике гармони, а тем более - по экспериментам с этой акустикой.
Я не имею в виду, что вы делаете что-то не то. Иначе я не подкидывала бы идеи  
Эксперимент - дело хорошее, будь он практический или чисто мысленный. Наука и технология _почти всегда_ двигаются вперед не наобум, а _с учетом уже сделанных ошибок и не подтвердившихся догадок_, т.е. накопленного знания о том, что/как/почему _не_ сработало. И _всегда_ есть место новому. Всегда есть что-то, чего не сделали до сих пор просто потому, что не додумались! Письменность, кисть и ткань существуют тысячелетиями - а брашпены (кисти с резервуаром либо фломастеры с наконечником-кистью) появились только в конце XX века, если не в XXI. Что мешало сделать это рантше? _Ничто не мешало_. Принципиальная возможность была уже очень давно. Представляете, сколько человеко-часов за историю человечества было потрачено просто на то, чтобы лишний раз окунуть кисть в краску или в чернильницу? 
Я в свое время тоже изобрела велосипед: додумалась до клавиатуры Янко, не знаяя, что Янко додумался до нее за сто лет до меня  А моя первая реакция на готовые басы - "так, а почему играют 3-4 пальцами, а не пятью? Почему басовые кнопки не ближайшие к краю, а дальние, хотя они самые актуальные? Они должны быть доступны всем пальцам... Погодите-ка, а с какой стати аккорды смещены _вправо_ от баса, а не влево? Чем их нажимать-то предлагается? Как играть легато на басах?! А-а-а, бесит!!!" - Перевернула инструмент вниз головой, убедилась, что правой рукой на "леворуких" басах действительно удобнее играть - нет, не потому, что я правша, а потому что так эргономичнее и пальцы не мешают друг другу, - психанула еще раз, засела учить правую руку...  Конечно, я не побежала делать идеально аккуратную клавиатуру Янко (и уж тем более подпружинивать доп.ряды) или басы со скосоа в другую сторону только для того, чтобы попробовать, как оно будет. Тем более, что соответствующих ремесленных навыков у меня нет ни одного. Но каждый раз, когда случайно натыкаюсь на фотки столетних аккордеонов с клавой Янко (точнее, с доп.рядами типа "рыбья чешуя" под основной клавой фортепианного типа), я жалею, что нельзя просто так взять и за полчаса выяснить, сколько таких аккордеонов еще осталось на свете и где находится ближайший из них.


----------

